# Vertaler gezocht voor de documentatie

## Sven Vermeulen

Ikzelf ga binnenkort niet meer de Nederlandstalige documentatie van Gentoo verzorgen (wegens te weinig tijd). Aangezien ik dit quasi geheel op mijn eentje deed is er niemand direct die deze taak van mij transparant kan overnemen. Ik ben dus op zoek naar gemotiveerde mensen die de Nederlandstalige vertalingen up-to-date willen houden en nieuwe vertalingen maken.

Wat wordt er precies verwacht van je? Wel, je moet de CVS van Gentoo's documentatie in de gaten houden (http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/xml/htdocs/doc/en/?cvsroot=gentoo&sortby=date) en telkens als een Engelstalig document aangepast wordt, de Nederlandstalige documentatie aanpassen. 

Je zal toegang krijgen tot de CVS om zelf de nederlandstalige documentatie aan te passen en te uploaden.

Het best van al zou zijn als er een nederlandstalig vertalingsteam is met 1 hoofdvertaler. Het ganse team staat dan in voor de documentatie, en de hoofdvertaler zelf heeft dan de CVS toegang om de vertalingen te uploaden. Veel andere talen (frans, duits, russisch, portugees, ...) werken op die manier.

Op dit moment is de Nederlandstalige documentatie de meest up-to-date van alle vertalingen, en heeft ze tevens de meeste documenten vertaald (47 van de 64 documenten, Italiaans staat op de tweede plaats met 43).

Geinteresseerden kunnen mij altijd contacteren (swift@gentoo.org) voor meer informatie (of hier in het forum vragen). 

Kennis van Engels is natuurlijk wel vereist  :Smile: 

Dit komt ook in de komende GWN te staan.

----------

## iKiddo

Ik wil wel.

----------

## whaley

Ik heb zeker wel interesse in het vertalen van het Engels naar het Nederlands (en eventueel ook andersom als dat ooit voor komt) maar om nu meteen de leiding te nemen? Ik ben nog nieuw met Gentoo (voormalig Slackware gebruiker en sinds geruime tijd Debian gebruiker) maar het ziet er naar uit dat ik wel meer met Gentoo bezig ga zijn. Algemene Linux ervaring en kennis van het Engels en Nederlands zijn geen probleem, en CVS ken ik ook (in de basis).

Even uit interesse, hoe veel tijd ben je nu ongeveer kwijt als je alle nieuwe docs/updates in CVS vertaalt?

Overigens zag ik dat de vertaalde Gentoo Weekly News achter loopt, hoe komt dat?

Groeten, Marco 'whaley' van den Hout.

----------

## ptheborg

Ok, maar wat ik niet precies begrijp is dat ik de XML GWN's altijd aangeleverd kreeg van Mathy Vanvoorden.

Is hij de een tussen coordinator ofzo?

En blijven de huidige vertalers gewoon mee helpen met vertalen?

Anders solliciteer ik hierbij meteen weer naar een plaatsje als vertaler.   :Cool: 

Cheers,

Peter ter Borg

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Geinteresseerden hoeven niet meteen leiding te nemen. Het interessantste is zelfs wanneer er 1 (of 2) "lead translators" zijn die de vertaalde documentatie bekijken en online zetten, met een zo groot mogelijk team achter hen van vertalers (ongeveer zoals de GWN momenteel werkt).

De GWN-vertaling staat los van de Gentoo Documentatie vertaling. Dat kan gebeuren door hetzelfde team (zoals het geval is voor het Portugees als ik me niet vergis) maar hoeft niet.

De tijd die erin gestoken wordt varieert naargelang de hulp die je krijgt van anderen. Ikzelf deed het merendeel alleen (alhoewel er een 4-tal documenten door anderen vertaald werden -- waarvoor mijn dank trouwens). Het up-to-date houden van de vertaalde documentatie op dagelijkse basis is een optie -- hierdoor ben je ongeveer dagelijks een half uurtje bezig. 

Kies je voor wekelijks, dan is een halve dag waarschijnlijk voldoende.

Uiteraard, hoe meer mensen er meehelpen, hoe eenvoudiger. En ik ben zelf niet van plan de vertaling in de steek te laten.

----------

## ptheborg

sven?

can you please answer my questions?

het is mij allemaal wat vaag momenteel.

----------

## iKiddo

 *ptheborg wrote:*   

> sven?
> 
> can you please answer my questions?
> 
> het is mij allemaal wat vaag momenteel.

 

 *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

> De GWN-vertaling staat los van de Gentoo Documentatie vertaling.
> 
> [...]
> 
> En ik ben zelf niet van plan de vertaling in de steek te laten.

 

----------

## ptheborg

oh damn, komt door de hitte ofzo  :Shocked: 

stupid me.........

anyway, helpen met de documentatie kan er nog wel bij, maar marco, van een paar posts terug, is een beste jongen  :Idea: 

----------

## Red Nalie

Ik wil op zich wel helpen, maar ik zit (misschien) met een tijd probleem

Volgende week beginnen de scholen namelijk weer, en ik weet niet hoe mijn school- en werkrooster eruit zien.

Dus ik kan pas ronde de 18-20e zeggen of ik mee kan helpen of niet   :Shocked: 

----------

## djco

Overigens - is er een specifieke reden dat de laatste vertaalde GWN van 30 juni is?

----------

## Arjan

ik wil eventueel ook wel helpen vertalen  :Smile:  ik hoor het wel  :Smile: 

----------

## scrooch

 *Manuzhai wrote:*   

> Overigens - is er een specifieke reden dat de laatste vertaalde GWN van 30 juni is?

 

Omdat die lead translater ook wil stoppen, zoals in een GWN staat aangegeven.

----------

## iKiddo

 *scrooch wrote:*   

>  *Manuzhai wrote:*   Overigens - is er een specifieke reden dat de laatste vertaalde GWN van 30 juni is? 
> 
> Omdat die lead translater ook wil stoppen, zoals in een GWN staat aangegeven.

 

Nee hoor:

 *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

> De GWN-vertaling staat los van de Gentoo Documentatie vertaling. 

 

En Sven is leader van de Gentoo Documentatie, niet de GWN. Daarvoor moet je (geloof ik) bij Matje zjin.

----------

## Mon

Als er wat mensen zijn die als manager kunnen optreden en alles in kleine stukjes kunnen verdelen zou dat wel erg handig zijn denk ik. Als er eenmaal zoiets is zou ik met plezier wat text vertalen.

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Er is een nieuwe "lead translator" in wording momenteel. Ik ben er zeker van dat hij niet egoistisch alles zelf wil vertalen, en met al te veel plezier alles zal verdelen (anders is hij sadomassochist)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scrooch

Lol Sven

 *Quote:*   

> En Sven is leader van de Gentoo Documentatie, niet de GWN. Daarvoor moet je (geloof ik) bij Matje zjin.

 

Ik bedoelde Matje ook. Ik hoop dat hij ook een threadje start in dit forum mocht hij geen geschikte opvolger kunnen vinden.

----------

